# Lions



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=29...tdoors-in-search-of-the-elusive-mountain-lion

Very intresting show.

No lions under every rock?
How can this be?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Adam couldn't talk HoundDawg and 'Blood and Guts' out of retirement to take him?? Probably just as well, they are shall we say, photogenically challenged...:mrgreen:

I have noticed that spotting a lion track while deer hunting makes one an expert on cougar population densities in the state of Utah.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Good to see truthful information hitting the airways about Utah lions ...

FINALLY !!!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Good to see truthful information hitting the airways about Utah lions ...
> 
> FINALLY !!!!


Hahaha! Funny stuff goofy. I didn't see ANY truthful information in that neat little story, which disturbs me a great deal. You have an important wildlife species such as the cougar, and the DWR cant even come closer than 33 percent on a population estimate that goes all the way back to the initial CMP, with the SAME population estimate. Pretty sorry if you ask me.

I understand the difficulties and costs involved in getting more accurate numbers, but I see it as something that should be done. Unfortunately as inferred in the article, cougar management is highly socially motivated with only minimal true biology involved. That one thing spurs more controvercy and mis-information than anything else.

If one were to ask 100 deer hunters if they think cougars are detrimental to deer populations, I would bet 95 would unfortunately say yes. That line of thinking is directly related to the lack of science/information being disseminated by those who govern our wildlife. Same thing with most predators. Seems to me to get to the bottom of things and get out the real deal info, there needs to be a lot more cooperation/compromise in the lion hunting world (houndsmen/guides/etc.).

It's too bad really, that I don't see that happening anytime soon. Current day wildlife management in most all species is too **** political and socially motivated to do much good.

Edit: I should qualify a couple of things (truths) that were, indeed, pointed out: One is that there are some houndsmen that are as passionate about their sport as any deer or elk hunter; and the DWR is sorely lacking in its management policies of cougars. There ya go goofy.


----------

